# Keto/Palumbo diet vs Layne Norton diet



## allskillz20 (Aug 17, 2012)

Has any users tried both diets, and can share the pro's and con's of both? 

Personally I have tried to do Keto, and about a week in I always cracked.

BTW, Layne Nortons diet is essentially high protein medium fat and limited carbs.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 17, 2012)

Keto only works for certain body types and also depends what your body fat is as well?

What are you trying to accomplish with Keto?

IMO, carb cycling is the way to go


----------



## allskillz20 (Aug 17, 2012)

My body fat is around 10-11 percent, and have been trying to get to 6 for awhile. Honestly my legs are ripped compared to the rest of my body, but trying to get to competition shape. I've only had good abs once in my life, and I was getting them everyday. But I've been pretty much carb cycling lately, but I just wanted to know if the shit feeling from Keto is worth it, or just stay at 150g of carbs and increase cardio. Thabjs


----------



## MDR (Aug 17, 2012)

For me, feeling like shit is only temporary on Keto.  Nothing else works as well for me.  Carb cycling works well for maintenance, but if I want to really get lean, Keto is the way to go.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 17, 2012)

allskillz20 said:


> My body fat is around 10-11 percent, and have been trying to get to 6 for awhile. Honestly my legs are ripped compared to the rest of my body, but trying to get to competition shape. I've only had good abs once in my life, and I was getting them everyday. But I've been pretty much carb cycling lately, but I just wanted to know if the shit feeling from Keto is worth it, or just stay at 150g of carbs and increase cardio. Thabjs



For me, no. I would rather struggle through a low carb day-- rather than high protein, high fats and minimal to no carbs. 10-11 pc is pretty good for Keto.. Either way, if you're trying to get on stage, you're going to feel like crap most of the time anyway ..


----------



## allskillz20 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll just suck it up and run keto, fuck it


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2012)

Alkskillz have you tried reducing your dietary intake?  You do realize during carb cycling you need to continuously monitor your dietary intake.


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2012)

Also,  the "shit feeling" you get from carb depletion usually only lasts but a few days. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allskillz20 (Aug 23, 2012)

been on it since monday I think, walking 30 min, and working out daily, and already seeing good results.. everytime I wanna cheat I just look in the mirror, drink some water, or I have some diet rite cherry cola that I drink... not too bad


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2012)

allskillz20 said:


> been on it since monday I think, walking 30 min, and working out daily, and already seeing good results.. everytime I wanna cheat I just look in the mirror, drink some water, or I have some diet rite cherry cola that I drink... not too bad



Training every day? That's gotta suck on keto. What's your setup look like? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allskillz20 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah it does suck, I have been walking 30 minutes everyday at approximately 120bpm, trying to do cardio and I lifting at two different sessions during the day, but sometimes it doesn't work out. Also I do about flexes most of the time through it as well. Also the tuna meal I have been subbing for eggs sometimes, and have drank the shit out of the diet rite soda, and still in deep ketosis already


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 24, 2012)

allskillz20 said:


> Has any users tried both diets, and can share the pro's and con's of both?
> 
> Personally I have tried to do Keto, and about a week in I always cracked.
> 
> BTW, Layne Nortons diet is essentially high protein medium fat and limited carbs.



have you thought about just low carbs not all the way 'keto' ? 

DIET AND NUTRITION QUESTIONS


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out why allskillz does twice a day sessions.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 25, 2012)

No thanks, I will stick to carb cycling.
IMO carb cycling is a healthier diet than Keto and unlike Keto I don't feel like shit while on it.
That helps me to stay motivated to maintain the diet.
.


----------



## jimm (Aug 25, 2012)

I take it you are competing OP? if not your better off without these diets...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2012)

jimm said:


> I take it you are competing OP? if not your better off without these diets...



Why is that jimm?


----------



## allskillz20 (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't lift two times a day, and I mean I try to split cardio and weightlifting to minimize muscle loss. But after a week of doing this my veins were popping out quite a bit more, the this girl asked had me why I looked so veiny ha, but I gorgued myself last night after I got drunk of vodka (fuck me right) its my last time drinking for awhile though, and honestly with the carb load, this is probably the best I have ever looked, also I didn't keep the fats low either, which I will do in the future. This diet sucks, but if you are mentally prepared and don't mind feeling like shit for a week, then it's definitely worth it Imo.


----------



## jimm (Aug 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Why is that jimm?





well this is just my personall opinion but these diets do work yes, they work until your body screams for the nutrients it is missing. Keeping your body weight down is a life long choice. The quick fixes, fad diets, fat burners, have very short term gains and can be the catalyst to serious illness later on in life. If you truly want to lose weight you have to look at a LIFE LONG change. The best indicator of a good lifestyle choice is one that will be showing good results for the next 40, 60, 80 etc years _*not just the next three months*_. Besides, a "diet" should only be something temporary, based on specific physique or other goals (_*such as bodybuilder's contest preparation*_). I always say, it isn't a diet, it's a lifestyle.

Just the way i see it....


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2012)

Have to disagree with your statement that keto is a quick fix/fad diet. These diets are researched beyond the realm of bodybuilding. They work because the biology is there. Some people can respond well to carbs, some cannot. I should mention that while I do enjoy carbs, my body simply doesnt do well with them. I know I need them, and at the present moment, I'm bulking on a TKD (targeted keto diet). I've kept fat at bay, my gains have been pretty substantial and I have enough energy to supply my workouts and create an environment for anabolism. I've also cut using the same method and some of the keto approaches I've listed at one time or another to clients and members of this board. The body thrives on homeostasis, it doesnt need carbs. It likes them, but they're not one of the necessary nutrients like fat or protein. So you're argument is incorrect. 

As for a serious illness, where is there going to be an illness by restricting carbs or eliminating them altogether? I agree with your attitude that is indeed a lifestyle, but your speech just doesnt make sense.


----------



## jimm (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep these diets DO work im not doubting that im just saying they are more suited to people who are dieting for a specific purpose mainly bodybuilding shows..


As for your veiw on carbs, we will just have to agree to disagree 




If it comes in a packet or with a 3 month promise, or both IMO it's a pile of BS


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2012)

jimm said:


> Yep these diets DO work im not doubting that im just saying they are more suited to people who are dieting for a specific purpose mainly bodybuilding shows..


 Not necessarily. Ketogenic diets were first introduced to people by Dr. Atkins in the 1960s. However, bodybuilders had been using it since the 1940s, simply because they work.  




jimm said:


> As for your veiw on carbs, we will just have to agree to disagree


Okay so you agree that your body requires carbs? It doesn't. I can offer you reams of research from PubMed. What exactly are you getting at?




jimm said:


> If it comes in a packet or with a 3 month promise, or both IMO it's a pile of BS


No doubt there are claims on the market that the FDA should clamp down on bullshit claims.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 27, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Also,  the "shit feeling" you get from carb depletion usually only lasts but a few days.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2



It's extremely hard during the low days 4 weeks out from comp. Especially using fast burning carbs!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2012)

Training for a contest four weeks out sucks regardless lol

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## torturebori (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok.. People please direct me to any of these two diets being talked about here. I don't know crap about dieting but would love to start right now.

Please I'm serious like dieting is a different world. I just want to get leaned up....

Thanks guys


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2012)

torturebori said:


> Ok.. People please direct me to any of these two diets being talked about here. I don't know crap about dieting but would love to start right now.
> 
> Please I'm serious like dieting is a different world. I just want to get leaned up....
> 
> Thanks guys



1) Start by choosing one of the diets listed in this post
2) Then calculate how many calories you're presently taking in on a daily basis for five full days. Use fitday or fatsecret for that. 
3) I'll give you the macros you'll need after you get this information and let me know what your present body weight is and your goal weight as well.


----------



## allskillz20 (Aug 28, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> 1) Start by choosing one of the diets listed in this post
> 2) Then calculate how many calories you're presently taking in on a daily basis for five full days. Use fitday or fatsecret for that.
> 3) I'll give you the macros you'll need after you get this information and let me know what your present body weight is and your goal weight as well.



Hey jug, I just found out that we picked up a job and Ill be working up to 100 hours a week (oilfield work), any recommendations for a keto diet and this situation? Should I increase my daily calories for the energy? I will be doing a labor demanding job as well.. Also with getting the meals somehow, I figure just take two protein shakes with me, with a jar of PB, and chicken/canned tuna/almonds with a bag of salad or something.. Thanks for the input, sounds like you know your stuff


----------

